# Where to find a listing of endurance races in my area?



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Endurance Riding Online - North America MidWest Region Ride Calendar<br>for the 2014 ride season

This is for the Midwest Region (Indiana is in that region)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> Where would be a good place e to find some info? And do they allow spectators to ride and see what's what?



The AERC site (aerc.org) is a wealth of information about endurance. You can also look up your local CTR organization and see if they have any local events.

In my region (NE), only competitors are allowed to ride the trails during the event. A few rides do have "drag riders" which are people that follow after the last rider on trail in case of any problems, but they are specifically assigned that task by ride management.

Rides certainly allow for on-the-ground spectating and I have yet to find a ride manager who would turn away help, so I always suggest to people interested in learning about the sport to go volunteer for a couple hours. You will get and up close and personal view of what is going on and likely find some local contacts you can follow up with if you are interested in trying the sport for yourself.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Helpful thread! Subbing.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

From southern IN, you can ride in southeast rides(KY, TN, etc) also! 

Nancy


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes, KY and TN are on my regular travels running bird dogs, I wouldn't be opposed to that. I did see where there are a few in Bloomington that's only an hour away. I will likely try to get over there.

Thanks
Jim.


----------

